# Weakest Akatsuki Member?



## Tsunami (Aug 20, 2013)

And I'm not going to include Nagato/Pain or Tobi because we all know they aren't the weakest.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Aug 20, 2013)

Hidan? Hidan.
And Konan is absolutely stronger than Hidan lol.


----------



## Augustus Haugerud (Aug 20, 2013)

Zetsu, Black Zetsu isn't that bad but white Zetsu is pretty much pathetic. 

Unless you include the 100,000 clone army,then it'd probably be Hidan.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm pretty sure Zetsu can defeat Hidan. Anyway, Konan can defeat Hidan. What are you talking about?


----------



## ueharakk (Aug 20, 2013)

Hidan...

Konan with prep forced tobi to use izanagi and her logia and abilities make her a tough opponent to deal with unless you've got the right tools.

Black zetsu alone was fighting Mei, choujuro and a bunch of elite shinobi guards to a standstill.

although I would like to note that Hidan can potentially be way more useful than even guys like pain especially against giants.  If Hidan got a piece of the juubi's blood, he could do more damage than what the good guys where able to inflict throughout the entire war.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Aug 20, 2013)

Zetsu. Then Hidan 

Hidan is weak but he's not fodder level like Zetsu 

Edit: 

Speaking of weak Hidan, I made this 



Not counting Zetsu ofc


----------



## Ennoia (Aug 20, 2013)

I would say Konan is the weakest, the next weakest is hard to say. Konan is the weakest simply because her weakness can be easily exploited and everyone else has a serious trump card in their favor. Hidan has immortality and basically immunity to a lot of ninjutsu, Itachi has MS, Kakuzu has every element, etc. 

So I would say Konan<everyone else<Nagato. If I had to chose an order (IC and according to the manga) it would be:

Obito
Nagato
Orochimaru
Kakuzu
Sasori
Kisame
Itachi
Deidara
Hidan
Zetsu
Konan


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Aug 20, 2013)

Nagato
-
-
Oro-Itachi-Sasori-Sasuke
-
-
Kisame -Zetsu Army-Deidara-Konan-kakuzu
-
-
Hidan-Suigetsu-Juugo-Karin

hidan is the weakest kage level in akatsuki. 
vis a vis, base Konan would casually dismember him & base zetsu would ultimately eat him


----------



## Saibaman (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm giving it to Hidan myself. He wouldn't last very long against any other Akatsuki member. 
He's got no tricks up his sleeve, no strategy to speak of. He's just a berserker, he's only effective because Kakuzu can patch him up. 
His immotality is awesome, but still exploitable. Cut off his head in time and it's over.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Aug 20, 2013)

With prep, Konan is one of the strongest Akatsuki members out there being able to wound Tobi and nearly kill Pre-Rinnegan Tobi if it wasn't for Izanagi. 

 Unforuntately Rainbow Cake, Hidan's probably the weakest next to White Zetsu which I've heard were pretty weak.


----------



## Ennoia (Aug 20, 2013)

diadora Lotto said:


> Nagato
> -
> -
> Oro-Itachi-Sasori
> ...





Saibaman said:


> I'm giving it to Hidan myself. He wouldn't last very long against any other Akatsuki member.
> He's got no tricks up his sleeve, no strategy to speak of. He's just a berserker, he's only effective because Kakuzu can patch him up.
> His immotality is awesome, but still exploitable. Cut off his head in time and it's over.



I wasnt under the impression that it was Akatsuki vs Akatsuki but the ninja world in general. Most people rely on Ninjutsu and Taijutsu to which Hidan is basically immune to Ninjutsu and excels in Taijutsu. Because of this Hidan is far more dangerous than Konan whom can be quite easily taken down by a Suiton or Katon user. She's only really shown some paper shuriken that Jiraiya casually dodged.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Aug 20, 2013)

Ennoia said:


> *I wasnt under the impression that it was Akatsuki vs Akatsuki* but the ninja world in general. Most people rely on Ninjutsu and Taijutsu to which Hidan is basically immune to Ninjutsu and excels in Taijutsu. Because of this Hidan is far more dangerous than Konan whom can be quite easily taken down by a Suiton or Katon user. She's only really shown some paper shuriken that Jiraiya casually dodged.



Neither was I.

No offense, but hidan isn't immune to anything at all imo.

Konan & zetsu are powerful sensors w/ nigh invulnerability & superlative mobility.

zetsu has his clones & some underated, sneaky-hax, guerilla tactic jutsu.

Konan has SUPER shuriken jutsu which would do lots of damage but didn't get feats for it; this doesnt take away from her implied skill level. shes has demonstrated good offensive potential in base eitherway.

that's how I see it :S


----------



## Saibaman (Aug 20, 2013)

Ennoia said:


> I wasnt under the impression that it was Akatsuki vs Akatsuki



Didn't the OP ask who's the weakest *Akatsuki* member....?



Ennoia said:


> Most people rely on Ninjutsu and Taijutsu to which Hidan is basically immune to Ninjutsu and excels in Taijutsu. Because of this Hidan is far more dangerous than Konan



I know Hidan is dangerous, especially without knowledge, but he's nowhere near immune to ninjutsu, at all. 
If he doesn't manage to draw blood, he has no immortality, and even if he does draw blood, he has to prepare his voodoo jutsu during battle. Two fatal openings right there. 

Now, take his mindset into consideration. Most Akatsuki level people and above, can just lop his head off, and he'll be completely helpless. 
Cutting off a leg produces the same result. This might happen even if people do not have knowledge of his abilities.

....and we're not even mentioning genjutsu here. Without Kakuzu to back him up, Hidan wouldn't have been 1/4 as dangerous as he was shown to be. 
I voted for Hidan mostly coz of his mindset, and his zerking, one-sided, fighting style. A guy like that can't produce results by himself. 

Konan might be able to pull it off with explosive tags, even against Katon/Suiton users.


----------



## Augustus Haugerud (Aug 20, 2013)

I still think some people underrate Hidan however. He's actually very skilled in taijutsu. I'd say main weakness was the fact he was just stupid and didn't seem to have any offensive ninjutu.


----------



## Saibaman (Aug 20, 2013)

Augustus Haugerud said:


> He's actually very skilled in taijutsu. I'd say main weakness was the fact he was just stupid and didn't seem to have any offensive ninjutu.



He is, but he's not specialist enough to deal with all-rounders, like the legendary Green Beast of Konoha is. Plus, yeah, like you said, he's an absolute idiot. That's the main issue here.


----------



## Ennoia (Aug 20, 2013)

diadora Lotto said:


> Neither was I.
> 
> No offense, but hidan isn't immune to anything at all imo.
> 
> ...


Well I think you are underestimating Hidan's immortality, he had dozens of explosive tags strapped to him and it only managed to separate a few of his limbs so he is extremely durable and healed most of the stabbings he took almost instantly. I mean if you want to take Konan on what you believe to be her potential then there is nothing I can say though. Also, I do recognize that Zetsu has some cool abilities but Obito pretty much said Zetsu is not a front line fighter and despite his good showings I myself cant put him above Hidan.



Saibaman said:


> I know Hidan is dangerous, especially without knowledge, but he's nowhere near immune to ninjutsu, at all.
> If he doesn't manage to draw blood, he has no immortality, and even if he does draw blood, he has to prepare his voodoo jutsu during battle. Two fatal openings right there.
> 
> Now, take his mindset into consideration. Most Akatsuki level people and above, can just lop his head off, and he'll be completely helpless.
> ...


Hidan does not need to draw blood to sustain his immortality, his body naturally does what it does. I also only look at the blood jutsu as supplementary to his actual abilities because against most high level opponents he does not really need to use the jutsu due to his durability/immortality and Taijutsu abilities that allow him to clash with most ninja without using the jutsu. Had he shown any hand seal ability at all I would easily put him near the top of this list.

Asuma was considered the best person in CQC in Konoha and was tagged by Hidan, take that how you want to. Considering his showing I cant see anyone in Akatsuki except maybe Sasori being able to take off any of his limbs; I would say Kakuzu but Kakuzu said he couldnt kill him (not necessarily implying that Hidan>Kakuzu but I take it that Kakuzu cant do it easily). Despite Hidan's lack of feats he is simply too hax and lack of feats actually puts him at a reasonable level IMO.

We dont see many people use genjutsu in battle so I kind of just left that out, but while I agree he is a bit of an idiot I can see him beating many more people than I can see Konan or Zetsu beating which is why I put them under him.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Aug 20, 2013)

Other than Konan? Hah what are you smoking, she's by no means weak. Hidan is by far the weakest.


----------



## Intus Legere (Aug 20, 2013)

Definitely not Hidan. The weakest member of Akatsuki is Itachi.

Here:



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjNw_6hgTxA[/youtube]


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Aug 20, 2013)

Ennoia said:


> Well I think you are underestimating Hidan's immortality


 ok...



> he had dozens of explosive tags strapped to him and it only managed to *separate a few of his limbs*


ok...



> so he is extremely durable and healed most of the stabbings he took almost instantly.


id disagree, i'd say it was overnight

So I do think its implied that he heals quickly, but I also think those same implications incriminate kakuzus jiongo as well as immortality as equal culprits.
But as for durability, his is just normal; imo, its his endurance & stamina that are extraordinary - this from his unique, juujutsu biology.

Hidan isn't a juggernaut type.




> I mean if you want to take Konan on what you believe to be her potential then there is nothing I can say though. Also, I do recognize that Zetsu has some cool abilities but Obito pretty much said Zetsu is not a front line fighter and despite his good showings I myself cant put him above Hidan.



I can respect your opinion, & let me also defend Zetsu; he isn't a true frontliner, nope.

But that fact takes nothing away from his skill as a shinobi. consider other such examples as Orochimaru,  Sasori & Tsunade, imo


----------



## UchihaX28 (Aug 20, 2013)

Well, Zetsu has the spore technique where he can suck all the chakra out of Hidan.


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Aug 20, 2013)

How is Konan the weakest member in any way? She has one of the most powerful techniques in the manga, as well as one of the most hax techniques. It's a shame Kishi seems to like to treat his female characters like shit though. She got beaten by Jiraiya, who just happened to have had full knowledge having taught her, and the perfect technique to one shot her, and Obito, who just happened to have a perfect technique to avoid her paper ocean. That doesn't mean she's weak, especially considering how strong the opponents she's faced were.


----------



## ItachiOurLord (Aug 20, 2013)

narut0ninjafan said:


> How is Konan the weakest member in any way? She has one of the most powerful techniques in the manga, as well as one of the most hax techniques. It's a shame Kishi seems to like to treat his female characters like shit though. She got beaten by Jiraiya, who just happened to have had full knowledge having taught her, and the perfect technique to one shot her, and Obito, who just happened to have a perfect technique to avoid her paper ocean. That doesn't mean she's weak, especially considering how strong the opponents she's faced were.


I agree completely. Konan is a badass. She's certainly stronger than Zetsu and Hidan.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Aug 20, 2013)

narut0ninjafan said:


> How is Konan the weakest member in any way? She has one of the most powerful techniques in the manga, as well as one of the most hax techniques.* It's a shame Kishi seems to like to treat his female characters like shit though.* She got beaten by Jiraiya, who just happened to have had full knowledge having taught her, and the perfect technique to one shot her, and Obito, who just happened to have a perfect technique to avoid her paper ocean. That doesn't mean she's weak, especially considering how strong the opponents she's faced were.



Kishi does this, but this isn't the case w/ Konan...rather he just left her in the background because of her great potential(not unlike the Hyuuga treatment, but in a microcosm).

shes more underrated than hidan(if he is at all)
Konan. Is. Strong. And kage level to boot, imo

Also theres no shame in being 1-shot by a high Kage & a transcendent.
 And yes oil,  & soap bubbles are her only weakness(not water & fire  )

who not named Jiraiya & Utakata even uses those?(only Mei comes to mind)


----------



## Ennoia (Aug 21, 2013)

diadora Lotto said:


> And yes oil,  & soap bubbles are her only weakness(not water & fire



Jiraiya said her paper couldnt unfold if it was soaked in oil, how would this outcome be any different if he used water? If you wet paper and fold it it dosent unfold; the only difference is that he has not shown a Suiton affinity so he used oil. Katon has also been shown to be effective if you look here you can see how much paper she had initially compared to here, you can also see her paper burning behind her here. Why do you say those are not her weakness?


----------



## ueharakk (Aug 21, 2013)

should white and black zetsu be considered separate entities, or one akatsuki member?

Because technically, their's only a max of 9 at a time and they share a ring.


----------



## Bonly (Aug 21, 2013)

Konan weakest Akatsuki member? LOLOLOLOLOLOL. Nope, she is one of the stronger ones, Hidan is clearly the weakest one in the group. Match him up against other Akatsuki members and he loses against every one of them. Match him up against other ninja's and compare his results to the other Akatsuki members and you'll see that they each can do better then him. While Hidan is strong, he's surrounded by people who are stronger then him.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Aug 21, 2013)

Pretty sure its Hidan. Sorry Cake.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Aug 21, 2013)

Ennoia said:


> Jiraiya said her paper couldnt unfold if it was soaked in oil, how would this outcome be any different if he used water? If you wet paper and fold it it dosent unfold; the only difference is that he has not shown a Suiton affinity so he used oil. Katon has also been shown to be effective if you look here you can see how much paper she had initially compared to here, you can also see her paper burning behind her here. Why do you say those are not her weakness?





well I believe its been once shown as well as repeatedly implied that Konan paper is expendable unless her mobility/phasing becomes inhibited/affected.(Pein even stated that she has paper clones?)

katon didn't do this. the oil did. oil is thick & sticky; heavier & more intrusive than water.
it wont cleanly blow off or evaporate

to konans chakra reinforced paper, that would cut thru flesh, I don't think water is a problem. she even used her ocean jutsu underwater tho that could be argued as convenience..

I believe this is a case of a difference of opinion, but then, her jutsu mechanics were never explored or fully explained to begin with :S


----------



## ueharakk (Aug 21, 2013)

Ennoia said:


> Jiraiya said her paper couldnt unfold if it was soaked in oil, how would this outcome be any different if he used water? If you wet paper and fold it it dosent unfold; the only difference is that he has not shown a Suiton affinity so he used oil.


dude, paper ocean and the entire tobi vs konan battle happened in a downpour.  Gaara's sand gets destroyed and negated by oil, yet he is able to manipulate it through mizukage's suiryu technique.

Although logically, there might not seem to be a different, by naruto world physics, there is, and thus i don't think water is a counter or weakness for konan.



Ennoia said:


> Katon has also been shown to be effective if you look here you can see how much paper she had initially compared to here, you can also see her paper burning behind her here. Why do you say those are not her weakness?


I don't think katon is a weakness for her as well, it's just an effective way of getting rid of lots of her paper since its a moderate damage wide AoE attack, but same could be said for a lot of attacks.  She was actually hit by the katon and didn't sustain any damage, I don't think that that's enough to call it a weakness comparable to toad oil negating pretty much negating all of her abilities when it hits.


----------



## Ennoia (Aug 21, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> dude, paper ocean and the entire tobi vs konan battle happened in a downpour.  Gaara's sand gets destroyed and negated by oil, yet he is able to manipulate it through mizukage's suiryu technique.
> 
> Although logically, there might not seem to be a different, by naruto world physics, there is, and thus i don't think water is a counter or weakness for konan.
> 
> ...



Gaara's sand was destroyed by oil because it seeped into his sand, its not the same premise that was stated by Jiraiya. He said that her weakness was that when her paper did not unfold she could not do anything and im not sure how water would be any different than oil other than the fact that oil wouldnt evaporate like Diadora said. Even the fact that Obito grabbed her when she was in the rain is evidence of  this.

Its also not clear that she was hit by the Katon because it looks like she used her excess paper to defend against it rather than her body paper which is why she lost a significant amount of paper like the links that I showed. All of the paper she had was gone but not her body and we see paper burning. Oil would be worse than water but im not seeing how chakra infused water would be ineffective against chakra infused paper when rain was.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Aug 21, 2013)

I don't know why this is debatable. Even Katon can't get rid of the attack used on Tobi.


----------



## Ennoia (Aug 21, 2013)

Counting prep time is unfair IMO, what she pulled against Obito really shouldnt be counted into this discussion unless someone is saying she can pull that off without prep and I dont think she can.


----------



## ueharakk (Aug 21, 2013)

Ennoia said:


> Gaara's sand was destroyed by oil because it seeped into his sand, its not the same premise that was stated by Jiraiya.


Yeah, but logically, wouldn't water seep into gaara's sand as well?  You're using real world logic to support your assertion that water and oil would work the same, but we see that they actually don't.  

I think if the manga shows that real world logic does not apply to something, then we can't use that logic.  If the manga doesn't show that or we don't get a chance to test if the logic applies, then I think real world logic should be given the benefit of the doubt.



Ennoia said:


> He said that her weakness was that when her paper did not unfold she could not do anything and im not sure how water would be any different than oil other than the fact that oil wouldnt evaporate like Diadora said. Even the fact that Obito grabbed her when she was in the rain is evidence of  this.


using real world logic, im not sure how that'd be different either however, in the case of oil and water, it wouldn't apply in the manga because of the evidence we've been given.

And both konan and obito were completely drenched before, during and after the whole fight, yet we don't see any problems with her manipulating the paper.  I don't see why obito grabbing her is evidence that the rain did anything, she has to solidify or have some kind of form in order to even attack people, that's what allowed him to grab her.



Ennoia said:


> Its also not clear that she was hit by the Katon because it looks like she used her excess paper to defend against it rather than her body paper which is why she lost a significant amount of paper like the links that I showed. All of the paper she had was gone but not her body and we see paper burning. Oil would be worse than water but im not seeing how chakra infused water would be ineffective against chakra infused paper when rain was.


I agree with the katon part, but I don't see how the rain was effective in doing anything to konan's papers.  Like when was this implied in the fight that rain or the water of the ocean had any effect on konan's papers?


----------



## UchihaX28 (Aug 21, 2013)

Ennoia said:


> Counting prep time is unfair IMO, what she pulled against Obito really shouldnt be counted into this discussion unless someone is saying she can pull that off without prep and I dont think she can.



 Well, she only has feats with nearly blowing up Tobi if it wasn't for his space-time ninjutsu.

 I think prep time should be counted though. She can clearly hold her own for quite some time.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Aug 21, 2013)

I said soap/bubbles was a weakness 4 konan, but that was actually a counter to toad oil...

my mistake 

and those colored pages of angel-winged reign are awesome


----------



## Ennoia (Aug 21, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> Yeah, but logically, wouldn't water seep into gaara's sand as well?  You're using real world logic to support your assertion that water and oil would work the same, but we see that they actually don't.
> 
> I think if the manga shows that real world logic does not apply to something, then we can't use that logic.  If the manga doesn't show that or we don't get a chance to test if the logic applies, then I think real world logic should be given the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> ...



I was thinking that Konan had turned that section of the ocean into paper and was holding it back with paper. Also, not that water makes all of her abilities useless but makes her tangible which allowed Jiraiya and Obito to grab her (considering she was still flying after being hit by oil). But I suppose its just a difference of opinion, I cant really prove anything but at least we agree on the Katon thing.


----------



## Samehadaman (Aug 21, 2013)

Zetsu. Both White and Black Zetsu utterly failed to impress.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Aug 21, 2013)

''garbage disposal'' >>> ''blood ritual''    . 




.


----------



## Turrin (Aug 21, 2013)

I actually think Konan is suppose to be seen as one of the stronger Akatsuki members and is underestimated due to the fact that it's some-times hard to figure out what she is and isn't capable of w/o prep. 

For example Kami no Shisha no Jutsu obviously required a degree of prep work on Koan's part. However even w/o prep she was able to generate enough paper to create this giant tree:
broke
broke

If you look closely at the panel where SM Naruto pulls apart the paper walls of the tree to make an opening for himself, you'll notice that the outer area of the tree is made up of hundreds of pieces of paper stuck together. Additionally on top of this Konan created a Paper clone, which also demonstrated the ability to generate a fair amount of paper:


So even w/o Prep it's fair to say Konan can generate thousands of pieces of paper. As for explosive tags, we've seen someone like Shikkamaru who does not even have Konan's paper powers carry around a good 100+ explosive tags:
broke

So realistically even w/o the insane prep she had against Obito, Konan would probably at least have a few hundred explosive tags with her to use on the fly.

Also contrary to popular belief Konan's paper has been shown to resist Fire and Water in the manga cannon. She utilized her Kami Shuriken just fine despite the rain and lobsters water release technique actually helped her paper recover after Jiraiya's oil rath than impeding it:

broke
broke

When hit dead on by Jiraiya's fire release technique only a few scraps of her paper actually burned:
broke

Her papers only demonstrated weakness is to Oil and outside the Toad users we have not seen any other ninja who have access to Oil in quantities that could soak all of the paper she could generate.

So in reality she is one of the most difficult shinobi to actually land a a finishing blow on, considering her paper body, which can scatter into paper and simply reform.

Additionally she also showed great intelligence and strategy in her fight against Obito, she can camouflage her paper, her stamina should be quite high given her ability to control billions of pieces of paper at once, and the Genjutsu placed on the fodder ame shinobi that the entire intelligence squad had trouble unraveling was probably Konan's considering the paper theme of it:
broke

Finally Konan should be able to use the suicide tactic she employed against Obito with Kami Bushin, w/o having to endanger her life. She of course did not have this luxury against Obito since her paper suppplies and chakra were being used primarily for Kami no Shisha no Jutsu. We also never saw what her final Paper disk technique was going to be against Obito.

In terms of hype she was trained by a Sannin, had a-lot of experience fighting in the war, Obito seemed to hold her in higher regard than other Akatsuki members, and a mere paper clone of hers held of Shino , Shino
s dad who was the leader of the Aburama Clan, and 2 other Aburame at the same time.

So in reality Konan even w/o prep could control thousands of pieces of paper, most likely use hundreds of explosive tags in her techniques, has exceptionally strong clones,  is extremely hard to take down, very intelligent/experienced, and most likely has extremely potent Genjutsu.

You combine those things and Konan would decimate Hidan/Zetsu and could probably have decent odds at beating most Akatsuki members bar the strongest, which aside from Obito & Nagato she can beat with Prep. And yeah I know prep shouldn't count as her static power, but it shouldn't be totally ignored ether as it speaks towards her skill as a Ninja as well as how well she could work in a team unit or a place where there is a great deal of paper lying around, like in cities or towns.

I think when Data-book IV comes out she'll get more respect when we see her Stats and descriptions of her Jutsu.


----------



## Ennoia (Aug 21, 2013)

Im impressed by the effort but there are a few things I feel like I have to point out here.



Turrin said:


> For example Kami no Shisha no Jutsu obviously required a degree of prep work on Koan's part. However even w/o prep she was able to generate enough paper to create this giant tree:
> see
> see


Its unclear as to whether or not she had prep when making that tree, she hasnt exactly make anything of that scale without prep.



> Additionally on top of this Konan created a Paper clone, which also demonstrated the ability to generate a fair amount of paper:


Im not sure as to whether or not that was a clone, I need to see the evidence. If you're basing it on the fact that Konan was with Nagato the whole time this is not true because Animal summoned her before he used CST so it likely wasnt a clone.



> So even w/o Prep it's fair to say Konan can generate thousands of pieces of paper. As for explosive tags, we've seen someone like Shikkamaru who does not even have Konan's paper powers carry around a good 100+ explosive tags:
> see


Thousands of pieces isnt really a lot when it comes to paper and Shikamaru dosent really carry around that many, he said he set up the plan to Hidan and he said he had a plan before he left Konoha. I dont think many people are carring around 50+ tags at a time.



> Also contrary to popular belief Konan's paper has been shown to resist Fire and Water in the manga cannon. She utilized her Kami Shuriken just fine despite the rain and lobsters water release technique actually helped her paper recover after Jiraiya's oil rath than impeding it:
> 
> see
> see


The Crabs water was not to help her get rid of the oil but to hinder Jiraiya by ridding him of his oil which he stated to be his weakness and force him to release her.



> When hit dead on by Jiraiya's fire release technique only a few scraps of her paper actually burned:
> see


But a few pages before that she had an extreme amount of paper that magically went away after the Katon. Its highly likely she blocked with it.

Going to need to see some evidence that she used paper clones and the genjutsu thing is kind of a stretch.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Aug 21, 2013)

Hidan, as everyone said.  

Really good taijutsu, the ability to oneshot people, and immortality don't make you top tier.

You need raishinsho and Katsuya to make that style work.


----------



## Cryogonal (Aug 21, 2013)

Konan is severely underestimated by most people.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Aug 21, 2013)

^ You have no idea.

 Wrapping Tobi in a wave of paper with explosives that wounded him if it wasn't for his space-time ninjutsu was pretty impressive and I don't believe it was stated to be any prep time for that at all.


----------



## Veracity (Aug 21, 2013)

NarutoX28 said:


> ^ You have no idea.
> 
> Wrapping Tobi in a wave of paper with explosives that wounded him if it wasn't for his space-time ninjutsu was pretty impressive and I don't believe it was stated to be any prep time for that at all.



It 'twas a lot of prep.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Aug 21, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> Hidan...
> 
> Konan with prep forced tobi to use izanagi and her logia and abilities make her a tough opponent to deal with unless you've got the right tools.
> 
> ...



juubi doesnt have blood

Karin is shit


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Aug 21, 2013)

Strongest to weakest 


Obito
Nagato
Itachi
Kakuzu 
Sasori
Kisame
Deidara
Konan
Hidan
Zetsu


Kakuzu, Sasori, and Kisame might be switched around. They're around the same level IMO


----------



## Jad (Aug 21, 2013)

Can you imagine Hidan with prep


----------



## Turrin (Aug 21, 2013)

Ennoia said:


> Its unclear as to whether or not she had prep when making that tree, she hasnt exactly make anything of that scale without prep.


How would she have prep in that situation? They traveled cross country to a foreign land. Then she made the tree when they arrived. 



> Im not sure as to whether or not that was a clone, I need to see the evidence. If you're basing it on the fact that Konan was with Nagato the whole time this is not true because Animal summoned her before he used CST so it likely wasnt a clone.


It's stated to be a clone in the manga:

Konan: (With all of his Chakra focused into the Deva Path, his techniques are certainly more effective, but the risks are far too great. // And the other five are slower to recover this time than the last time he used this technique...) // I will concentrate on watching over you from here on out. // This is as far as my Paper Clone goes.



> Thousands of pieces isnt really a lot when it comes to paper


1K paper Shuriken or any other paper weapons Konan creates seems like a-lot to me, but in reality it was probably several thousand.



> Shikamaru dosent really carry around that many, he said he set up the plan to Hidan and he said he had a plan before he left Konoha. I dont think many people are carring around 50+ tags at a time.


I didn't say he always did I just said that he has shown the ability to carry around that many even w/o  Konan's paper generation/control ability. So it stands to reason that someone like Konan who has a style, which revolves around Paper/Paper Explosive tags can have that many or more on her person w/o needing prep.



> The Crabs water was not to help her get rid of the oil but to hinder Jiraiya by ridding him of his oil which he stated to be his weakness and force him to release her.


It really doesn't matter ether way as the scene still shows her paper is not weak being wet.



> But a few pages before that she had an extreme amount of paper that magically went away after the Katon. Its highly likely she blocked with it.


The paper went away because she reformed herself with it. 



> and the genjutsu thing is kind of a stretc


How is it a stretch. It was Konan who had communications with that Fodder Shinobi. He never even met Pain/Nagato. The Genjutsu also has a paper theme, which further connects it to Konan.


----------



## RBL (Aug 21, 2013)

1.-zetsu
2.-konan
3.-hidan/sasori


----------



## Jagger (Aug 21, 2013)

How the hell is Zetsu above Konan or Sasori? In fact, why is Sasori put in such tier?


----------



## Deadway (Aug 21, 2013)

Who cares if he's the weakest, him and Kakuzu are still the best villains in the manga.


----------



## Lawrence777 (Aug 21, 2013)

I think Konan can beat Sasori and Deidara in a 1v1, but that doesn't make her stronger necessarily she's just a very bad match for them.


----------



## Ennoia (Aug 21, 2013)

Turrin said:


> How would she have prep in that situation? They traveled cross country to a foreign land. Then she made the tree when they arrived.


It took an unknown amount of time to create the tree, we dont know if she brought excess paper for that specific situation, she could have built up chakra the entire way to Konoha, that's how she could have prepped it. It was off panel so it dosent exactly pass as a feat.



> It's stated to be a clone in the manga:
> 
> Konan: (With all of his Chakra focused into the Deva Path, his techniques are certainly more effective, but the risks are far too great. // And the other five are slower to recover this time than the last time he used this technique...) // I will concentrate on watching over you from here on out. // This is as far as my Paper Clone goes.


I guess I can accept that although my link and the multiple links ive looked at says different.



> I didn't say he always did I just said that he has shown the ability to carry around that many even w/o  Konan's paper generation/control ability. So it stands to reason that someone like Konan who has a style, which revolves around Paper/Paper Explosive tags can have that many or more on her person w/o needing prep.


"we've seen someone like Shikkamaru who does not even have Konan's paper powers carry around a good 100+ explosive tags," that kind of implies that he always carries around that many. But anyways, I would not think Konan carries around a large number of explosive tags given she didnt show any when she fought against Jiraiya.



> It really doesn't matter ether way as the scene still shows her paper is not weak being wet.


You can see the water on her face, flower, and drops in the back panels. You can also see her soaked when she fought Obito and the rain dripping off of her paper.



> The paper went away because she reformed herself with it.


She had already reformed herself here and you can see all of the excess paper that was still around them that was gone after the Katon. So she likely used the excess paper to defend herself because it couldnt have disappeared and she was already reformed in the link. We clearly see her paper does burn because some of them are burning.



> How is it a stretch. It was Konan who had communications with that Fodder Shinobi. He never even met Pain/Nagato. The Genjutsu also has a paper theme, which further connects it to Konan.


I mean its use in battle, it may be implied that she has the ability to create mental blocks but catching someone in a Genjutsu is another story.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Aug 21, 2013)

Likes boss said:


> It 'twas a lot of prep.



 The one where he absorbed the explosives was no prep or at least it wasn't stated there wasn't any prep.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 21, 2013)

Deadway said:


> Who cares if he's the weakest, him and Kakuzu are still the best villains in the manga.


Because this is obviously a thread about who is a better villain.

Get out with the bashing.


----------



## RBL (Aug 21, 2013)

Jagger said:


> How the hell is Zetsu above Konan or Sasori? In fact, why is Sasori put in such tier?



with this i mean that the weakest is zetsu

1.- zetsu < weakest
2.- Konan
3.-Hidan/sasori


----------



## UchihaX28 (Aug 21, 2013)

^ How is Hidan above Konan?


----------



## Rob (Aug 21, 2013)

I would rank Zetsu to be the weakest...


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 21, 2013)

Hidan or Zetsu.


----------



## Deadway (Aug 21, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Because this is obviously a thread about who is a better villain.
> 
> Get out with the bashing.



Because a thread that has been done numerous times, with the same answers, about the same akatsuki member which was specifically stated to be missing on panel feats due to editors decision making, is a good thread to bash.


----------



## RaQueL777 (Aug 21, 2013)

Zetsu is the weakest to me.


----------



## Senkou (Aug 21, 2013)

Zetsu, Deidara, Hidan.

Those 3 are all rather weak but al have enough x-factor to not be weak.

Zetsu x 1million makes him formidable.
Hidan is shit until he goes voodoo doll.
Deidara is rather limited but Garuda one shots just about anyone.

One of those 3.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 21, 2013)

Deadway said:


> Because a thread that has been done numerous times, with the same answers, about the same akatsuki member which was specifically stated to be missing on panel feats due to editors decision making, is a good thread to bash.


So you think bashing Naruto is original as well?  

This is 2013, brah.


----------



## Tsunami (Aug 21, 2013)

Senkou said:


> Zetsu, Deidara, Hidan.
> 
> Those 3 are all rather weak but al have enough x-factor to not be weak.
> 
> ...



Deidara is one of the strongest to me, he's got a 5/5 intelligence and ninjutsu. The only thing he's not good in are his taijutsu and genjutsu.


----------



## Turrin (Aug 21, 2013)

Ennoia said:


> It took an unknown amount of time to create the tree, we dont know if she brought excess paper for that specific situation


If she can bring that paper cross country, than why shouldn't we count it? We count Sasori's puppets, which he produces in other locations and than carries with him. We count the Shuriken people prepare in other locations and carry with them. Etc....

The only reason for not counting something like Kami no Shisha no Jutsu in most scenario's, is because Konan almost certainly can't carry that many explosive tags or create that many on the fly. 



> , she could have built up chakra the entire way to Konoha, that's how she could have prepped it. It was off panel so it dosent exactly pass as a feat.


What do you mean built up chakra? Konan has not shown a seal she can store chakra in and it's not like a shinobi can just gather additional chakra to be stored w/o something like that.



> I guess I can accept that although my link and the multiple links ive looked at says different.


Well I got the trans from C-net, who is one of the better translators. Pocket Mofo another respected translator also has it as:

紙分身はここまでにするわ。
Konan: This is as far as I will use my paper bunshin.



> that kind of implies that he always carries around that many. But anyways, I would not think Konan carries around a large number of explosive tags given she didnt show any when she fought against Jiraiya.


Konan didn't show most of her abilities when she fought J-man, because he soaked her in Oil pretty early on. Plus how many times do characters show new abilities even when given the chance to fight an extended battle.



> You can see the water on her face, flower, and drops in the back panels. You can also see her soaked when she fought Obito and the rain dripping off of her paper.


Konan's paper can get wet sure, but being wet doesn't effect it is my point.



> She had already reformed herself here and you can see all of the excess paper that was still around them that was gone after the Katon. So she likely used the excess paper to defend herself because it couldnt have disappeared and she was already reformed in the link. We clearly see her paper does burn because some of them are burning.


She wasn't reformed, I mean she was missing her head lol.



> I mean its use in battle, it may be implied that she has the ability to create mental blocks but catching someone in a Genjutsu is another story.


The process for catching someone in Genjutsu and placing Genjutsu on someone is the same thing. Yes it might be a bit more difficult, but she showed such Genjutsu skill that the entire intelligence division struggled for days to unravel it, so I don't think it's a big leap that she can utilize some Genjutsu in battle.

Edit: Also memory blocking Genjutsu is potentially one of the most Hax'd Genjutsu someone can utilize as it could make someone forget knowledge they have on certain techniques or even how to perform certain techniques. I'm not going to go so far as to say Konan can perform something to that degree in the heat of battle for sure, but it's a possibility given how her Genjutsu was seen to work. That's why i'm so interested to see DBIV, which will hopefully explain her Jutsu in more detail.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Aug 21, 2013)

Zetsu is the weakest in terms of straight battle but hidan is the weakest overall.

Obito
Nagato
Itachi
Kisame
Sasori
Deidara
Kakuzu
Konan
Zetsu
Hidan

That is the ranking they would be in if we were judging their strength across the whole verse of enemies. Kisame and sasori could be switch around as well as kakuzu and konan depending on certain views.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Aug 21, 2013)

Hidan (weakest/most useless), Zetsu then Konan.


----------



## Deadway (Aug 21, 2013)

Jagger said:


> So you think bashing Naruto is original as well?
> 
> This is 2013, brah.



I don't think you even know what the word bashing means let alone my entire point I was making about this thread. But then again, you're trying to stimulate an argument for entertainment or attention on a forum where we discuss fictional characters strength. 

2013,

brah


----------



## Jagger (Aug 21, 2013)

Deadway said:


> I don't think you even know what the word bashing means let alone my entire point I was making about this thread. But then again, you're trying to stimulate an argument for entertainment or attention on a forum where we discuss fictional characters strength.
> 
> 2013,
> 
> brah


If anything, you're the one starting the discussion. The only thing I said is that your post was completely irrelevant from the original point of the thread.

 Nobody asked who was a better villain and please, Hidan being a good villain, don't make me laugh. Oh well, I guess I just started bashing, so let's leave it like that.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hidan. At least Zetsu can clone himself and use Mokuton. Hidan would rank a lot higher if he actually used his immortality INTELLIGENTLY, and if he was actually smarter. But nope, he's an idiot of the highest degree.

Akatsuki ranks:

1. Nagato 
2. Pre-Rinnegan Obito
3. Uchiha Itachi
4. Sasori
5. Kisame
6. Deidara
7. Konan
8. Kakuzu
9. Zetsu
.
.
.
.
.
10. Hidan


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Aug 21, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> 1. Nagato
> 2. Pre-Rinnegan Obito
> 3. Uchiha Itachi
> 4. Sasori
> ...


I may have missed another post, but your linear ranking is flawless imo. I always look for just 1 spot relative to another that I disagree with & scratch//, but none is present(I usually do a broad scale of 2 or 3 tiers)

edit:  ...wait-  depending on where U slate _Deidara_... 

**


----------



## RaQueL777 (Aug 21, 2013)

Senkou said:


> Zetsu, Deidara, Hidan.
> 
> Those 3 are all rather weak but al have enough x-factor to not be weak.
> 
> ...


 

Deidera is by far NOT the weakest! I mean he took out the Kazekage/1-tail jinjuriki AND he took caught the 3-tails all by himself. The proof is in the pudding, he's not the weakest


----------



## Tsunami (Aug 22, 2013)

Deidara>All


----------



## UchihaX28 (Aug 22, 2013)

Too bad the Edo Akatsuki members were fodderized.

 being able to outpace him from a hundred-meter lead

 Too bad Deidara isn't stronger than Sasori.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 22, 2013)

Zetsu < Konan < Hidan < Konan with prep


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 22, 2013)

Hidan is the weakest by far 
And no konan isn't weak against water 
Pick any ninja capable of beating any other akatsuki member whoever that is would beat Hidan with more ease 
Hidan got blown to bits by explosive tags so konan trolls him and is harder to beat than he is 
Itachi trolls hard 
Deidara does in fact they all do 

Hidan isn't immune to ninjutsu 1 bit. FRS , jinton and Amaterasu end him .  Hidan abilty is limited people


----------



## titantron91 (Aug 22, 2013)

Weakest overall?

Weakest to strongest (overall)

Hidan
Zetsu
Konan
Deidara
Kakuzu
Kisame
Sasori
Orochimaru
Obito (before rinnegan)
Itachi
Nagato with Six Paths of Pain

when it comes to raw destructive ability

Hidan
Zetsu
Konan
Obito (before rinnegan)
Itachi
Orochimaru
Sasori
Kakuzu
Kisame
Deidara
Nagato with Six Paths of Pain

When it comes to intelligence

Hidan
Zetsu
Konan
Deidara
Kisame
Kakuzu
Sasori
Nagato with Six Paths of Pain
Orochimaru
Itachi
Obito

when it comes to raw ninja skill (jutsu + ninja IQ usage efficiency)

Hidan
Zetsu
Konan
Deidara
Kisame
Kakuzu
Sasori
Orochimaru
Nagato and Six Paths of Pain
Obito
Itachi


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Aug 22, 2013)

Tsunami Dragon said:


> Deidara is one of the strongest to me, he's got a 5/5 intelligence and ninjutsu. The only thing he's not good in are his taijutsu and genjutsu.



Obito has a 1 in intelligence and look where he is now


----------



## UchihaX28 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hidan has an intel of 3 and look where he's at.

 The bottom of the food chain.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Aug 22, 2013)

Rainbow Cake obviously doesn't think a 13-year old can mature over the course of 15-16 years or consume knowledge. Obito was an idiot when he was younger but that doesn't mean he stayed that way.


----------

